# same-room sex



## Dannie1348 (Nov 17, 2011)

1


----------



## MysticSoul (Mar 3, 2014)

To clarify - are you talking about wife swapping? Where you both take different partners and engage in intercourse in the same room?


----------



## sparkyjim (Sep 22, 2012)

MysticSoul said:


> To clarify - are you talking about wife swapping? Where you both take different partners and engage in intercourse in the same room?


I hope the OP is talking about this... because I hate it when I want to have sex and my wife wants to be in a different room...


----------



## MysticSoul (Mar 3, 2014)

sparkyjim said:


> I hope the OP is talking about this... because I hate it when I want to have sex and my wife wants to be in a different room...


It's a prelude to the chase scene. 

Husband: Come Here. I want some nookie
Wife: -exits room-
Husband: I'm going to catch you!!

****chase ensues*****

Hopefully Husband catches Wife. I keep trying to make it out the door and reach the backyard. Husband ALWAYS catches me around a corner. He has even jumped the couch a couple times to get the drop on me. Ah. The chase can be so romantic.


----------



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

Dannie1348 said:


> This has been a fantasy of ours for some time . I don't no if it will ever happen . Like to know if any other couple have ever tried this and if so how did it go, and was it everything that you was expecting it to be . No Swamping partners .


I'm a little confused but here I go anyway. I think, maybe it's just me, it would be difficult to have sex when your not in the same room.

"Oh honey I'm pounding you so hard!"
*distant voice *
"OH YA!!! I can feel it all the way over here!"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pierrematoe (Sep 6, 2013)

Dannie1348 said:


> This has been a fantasy of ours for some time . I don't no if it will ever happen . Like to know if any other couple have ever tried this and if so how did it go, and was it everything that you was expecting it to be . No Swamping partners .



Never thought of this but I'm guessing you don't swap but just watch the other couple while you are in the act? Kinda like live real person porn I guess. Not sure that I could concentrate on my own performance if I'm watching them.....like trying to play Madden while watching my favorite team play on Sunday? I'm sure I would get flagged for illegal contact. Not sure how many yards that would cost me.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

I always have sex when my wife is another room.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

sparkyjim said:


> I hope the OP is talking about this... because I hate it when I want to have sex and my wife wants to be in a different room...



Gives new meaning to FaceTime :rofl: :lol:


----------



## FizzBomb (Dec 31, 2013)

Dannie1348 said:


> No Swamping partners .


Thanks for clearing that up. Better to give a heads up to any potential couples who may be claustrophobic.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Dannie1348 said:


> This has been a fantasy of ours for some time . I don't no if it will ever happen . Like to know if any other couple have ever tried this and if so how did it go, and was it everything that you was expecting it to be . No Swamping partners .


It is a fantasy of ours and we leave it at that. Anything more would ruin Dh and my sex life and possibly marriage.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

sparkyjim said:


> I hope the OP is talking about this... because I hate it when I want to have sex and my wife wants to be in a different room...


That is so sad sparkyjim.......


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

Stay in a hotel room with floor to ceiling mirrors and enjoy the other couple you see.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

jaharthur said:


> Stay in a hotel room with floor to ceiling mirrors and enjoy the other couple you see.


Can you elaborate? Do you mean they share a room?


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

Sorry. I meant watch their own reflection.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

jaharthur said:


> Sorry. I meant watch their own reflection.


That is so hot! Have you and your ever done this?


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

pobanzyupi said:


> I always have sex when my wife is another room.


Oh no!!! Why?


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

over20 said:


> Oh no!!! Why?


Because she won't join me.


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

Something tells me this is two couples in the same room having sex with their spouses only. A spin off of voyeurism....I still believe in only two people in the "bedroom" in marriage hubsband and wife...no lookie loos for me. Anything goes, but only the two of us.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ExiledBayStater (Feb 16, 2013)

My wife would never go for it. It sounds all right to me, it's not like having actual sex with another person.


----------



## pierrematoe (Sep 6, 2013)

Maybe its like those Home Depot seminars on do-it-yourself home improvement only you do-it-to-someone-else and you learn something new?


----------

